
Another fake meme: Van Gogh apparently didn't cut off his ear - hko
http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-entertainment/art/news/was-truth-the-biggest-casualty-in-the-case-of-vincent-and-his-severed-ear-1678988.html
======
duncanj
Does everything we know have to eventually be proved wrong? I feel like I'm in
1984, except with inconsequential BS :)

~~~
jdminhbg
It doesn't seem like this has been 'proved' wrong -- just that it's been
proved uncertain.

~~~
michael_dorfman
Not even that-- it was always a bit uncertain, and these people have simply
restated the same old evidence that was always there. How this is news, I'll
never know.

